# FlowForm FF01 Wheels on a VW Scirocco R



## FlowForm_Wheels (Jan 8, 2016)

*We wanted to share with you some photos that we have of a VW Scirocco R on FlowForm FF01 wheels in the IPA finish!*









































































Thanks for taking a look!​


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I am extremely late on this, and found this only via searching. However, my question is: Are these considered to be concave? If not, do the FF01's come in concave format?


----------



## FlowForm_Wheels (Jan 8, 2016)

Remedy said:


> I am extremely late on this, and found this only via searching. However, my question is: Are these considered to be concave? If not, do the FF01's come in concave format?


VW's and other high offset vehicles don't use very conical faces, no. The issue isn't with the wheel manufacturing, the issue is the fact that VW's take a fitment which by most standards is pretty conservative (due to the high offset), but this is a restriction based on the fitment the car accepts, so without modifying the body of the car (ie adding fender flares for example to increase the wheel width/offset), there won't be a very conical face wheel, most of which will be relatively flat. 

You can check other VW's in our gallery to view better images if you'd like - http://www.hrewheels.com/gallery


----------

